# Trail Journal of Tango and I



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to start riding consistently, long, hard rides every day; if not for me then for Tango, because god knows she needs it. If I have to be writing here every day, it'll keep me inspired to ride even on the days that are really bad. Even if no one cares, it will probably still help keep me going. And I'm posting it here, as opposed to the Member Journals, because...well, I just like this forum better, and it seems suitable. 

So today I start:

Sunday July 4, 2010
I didn't ride for 4 long, long days; weather was not co-operating Wednesday, and I was away all day Thursday and Friday. Yesterday I just didn't ride because I was hesitant of how her behaviour would be after 3 dormant days. However, 4 days was enough, and though I was a bit nervous, I got dressed and went out. The temperature was easily past 30 (Celsius) and humid as anything; I was sweating by the time I had Tango tacked up. But I didn't entertain any false hopes that the heat would make her lethargic and slow-I've ridden in worse than this and she was still a firecracker.

Skipping the usual 15-20 minutes of jogging and patterns in our little open grass area (because she's come to associate it with misbehaving), we headed right out into the neighbour's just-cut and baled field. We trotted around the perimeter (the field is about 30 acres, more or less, scouting for holes, and she was fast and eager, ears up, strung out, but after 4 days in her paddock I can't really blame her. She shied a bit at a pile of tires at the end, and as we came back up the field to the road, beside the pumphouse, she started getting upset and nervous. Then, a gravel truck driving by made her completely flip-well, completely flip for Tango. For her, that means trying to canter a few strides, head up, eyes wide, looking around. She was trying to run home, so I turned her, and then she started getting REALLY upset-tossed her head, walked sideways, inconsistent jog, a few strides of cantering, swishing tail etc etc. Almost the exact same behaviour I'd met our first ride out, and in almost the exact same spot of the field. Well, even just months ago I would've been intimidated by these sorts of actions, and I was even now for a few seconds before I reminded myself "she's just doing this to try and scare you into taking her home" and it would be unlike Tango to do anything more than posturing. Well, head shaking furiously, we headed on back down the field, until she realized she wasn't getting anywhere and settled down. She's just like a child.

Some more trotting, a bit of canter. I was nervous about the gallop, but my instructor had told me that's what she needs-a long, long gallop. I asked, and she sprang into it right away. It was smooth and fast and awesome, but I chickened out, tried to slow her after a few seconds, and was a bit unsettled when she wouldn't slow. I dug my heels in and held hard on her mouth and she finally slowed to a canter. I came away from it a changed person. I'd always been so scared, so worried about letting her run. What if I fell off? What if she stepped in a hole? What if she went crazy? And I realized in those few seconds that that's all she can do: run. So we turned, walked back up by our house, turned facing back down the field, and let all hell break loose. It is so awesome to go that fast, that smooth. She sprinted the field in what seems like seconds, the wind whistling in my ears as I hovered above her. We turned a wide circle at a slow gallop and raced back, then back again-three lengths of that long field. On the third lap, she was so tired out she didn't even _want _to go faster, for once. 

So then I decided the time was ripe for us to hit the trails. Through the forest, past the gravel pit, up and down steep, rocky hills. We followed a mysterious trail through the forest (where the bugs got REALLY bad) but had to turn back, then down a hayfield, across a wheat field (lol, she got weirded out by the wheat waving in the wind around her), past farms, through potato fields, through a small wood where we almost broke a leg. All the way, again, her ears were up, she was keen to trot, being annoying because I wasn't giving her enough to do. WHY CAN'T SHE JUST BE TIRED OUT ALREADY?! Finally, after 4 hours, we turned and headed for home. I used the technique that knickerb (sorry if I misspelled or got the name entirely wrong) suggested in another of my threads, and it worked really well. 

Into the swing of galloping now, I took her out for another run and boy, was she tired. I actually had to urge her to go faster than a canter-imagine that! Galloping is just...I love it, because it's so much easier than trotting or cantering. I mean, with the other gaits I always have to be slowing her-at the gallop, she can't go any faster than that. But don't worry, I'm not just going to let her gallop whenever she wants to. I just won't be as scared to do it anymore. 

Every part of her body was covered in sweat, but she still wasn't completely tired out. That horse of mine! The tack was wet and smelly, so I left it in the sun to dry and hosed her down. For once, she didn't get anxious as the hose was uncoiled. I mean, she never tries to bolt or dance or anything as you hose her, she's just not exactly fond of the idea. This time she stood still eating grass-I think it felt good. Well, doubtless. I was so hot that I just wanted to turn the hose on myself. 

I really hope she gets better if I take her for rides like this every day. Really she needs rode twice that amount of time, but honestly, it gets a little boring being out all alone. And mom was getting worried about where I was. I didn't tell anyone where I was going, because _I _didn't even know where I was planning on going. Not a good habit to get into, I know, but I did have my phone.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Gah, one thing I forgot: this time and the time last week when I went out riding with Tang we've come across a low spot with a few inches of water. Both times she walks there with her head up, not looking where she's going, and then as soon as she touches the water she flips. Both times I've just let her find her way back to dry ground, because my purpose wasn't to make her go through water and I was willing to let her find the easiest path through rough ground. I totally didn't even realize what I'm doing by just letting her run out of the water until I got home, commented on it, and dad said: "Well _make _her go through the water." Then I kicked myself for letting her do that, both times. Next time we go out I'm gonna try to find water so I can make her walk through it, though there aren't any major rivers or creeks near here-we'd be lucky to stumble upon those puddles. Because I've let her get away with that though, I'm not sure how she'll react when she's forced to wade in..


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Mannn a couple of these shots looked like out back of my place.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, yeah, forgot to mention: feel free to offer constructive criticism or advice on any problems that might arise...Ok, well, anyways:

Monday July 5, 2010
It's the kind of day that make the AC and pool gifts from above: hazy, humid, and so hot that it feels like you're suffocating. As I saddled, Tango was limpid-eyed and lethargic, and as we headed out into John (the neighbour I mentioned earlier)'s field, I was overjoyed to see results already. Her walk was easy, relaxed, her head was down. Her trot was easily rated and for once she wasn't tense and trying to run run run. I was so pleased with these improvements that we headed out right away.

Due to my past two transgressions, I was determined to find water to cross today, so we headed to the one place I knew for sure there would at least be a small pool: the abandoned gravel pit beside my cousins' farm. The farther out we went, the more disobedient and annoying Tango seemed to get. I guess it might be just the fact of going new places that makes her more alert and outwardly-focused. If that's the case, only going more new places and more work _in _those new places will be the remedy...

I was pleased to find a large standing pool at the bottom of the little quarry, so we climbed down the rocky slope and went up to the water's edge. She wasn't exactly afraid; more just used to not being forced into the water and so was wary of it. We paced the shoreline until she deliberately touched one toe in the water, then hurried away. Enormous praise and I let her walk off and relax for a minute before circling back and trying again. After a few minutes' resistance, she ended up walking through a low spot with all four feet, and then I left it there and we headed home. Boy, wouldn't that be fun to go swimming with her?

On the way home, unusually for her, she got really excited. I mean, not trying to bolt home, but she was walking ridiculously fast and her head and ears were straight up. In the clearing behind the empty cow pasture I made her do circles and patterns, trying to get her to settle down but mostly we both were just getting worked up and frustrated, from the heat and mostly from each other. Then I realized that I was getting _waaay _too focused on her; for all the stuff I blame Tango for, I have just as many bad habits. Probably the worst is: whenever there's no one else around or if we're doing something boring that doesn't provide any real intellectual challenge, my mind drifts inward (unlike Tang's, whose drifts outward) and I focus so bad on Tango; every mood, every movement, every flick of her ears, and I start riding based on _her _mood, and not with any real goal or purpose. Well, as you can imagine, this inflates her ego and makes her even more headstrong. When I catch myself doing that I have to give myself a kick and look up and out, thinking about what to do next. Most times Tango soon gets over herself and settles down a little.

Even without being totally focused on her, I could feel the second she took a false step that something was wrong. For a moment I thought she'd hurt her leg, so I stopped her, looked down, and saw a big old coil of wire that we must have dug up from the grasses with all our circling and commotion. I jumped down and saw that it was loosely (thank GOD!) wrapped around her hind leg. I spoke to her calmly and quietly, and though she undoubtedly was nervous, she was very level-headed and stood still unless I asked her to move, which she did without freaking out. I couldn't get it off, so I ended up just picking up her foot and freeing her. And for all the b*tching I do about her, I'm glad I have her as my trail horse. How many 6-year-old horses would stand quietly and not be scared of a wire wrapped around their legs? Not many that I know.

There was no way I was walking the final 30 acres leading a horse eager to get home, so I mounted again and she was content to walk quietly down the field. I think she's come to semi-enjoy her hosings that she gets back at the barn. I know I sure would! 

Sorry, no pictures today, though I should've at the gravel pit. Ah well, next time.


----------



## knickerb (Apr 22, 2010)

ilyTango,

Keep up the good work!! You are both learning.

Water or any scary objects- Only ask what you know you can get. Example if you know you can get one step forward but not two then only ask for the one then stop let down the pressure. If you know you can get all four feet in the water ask for that. Approach and retreat. Approach a little farther and retreat. The more experience you get you will be able to tell. 

Gallop- Pick your place but a different one every time or a habit develops. When she is galloping just stay out of her way and she will take care of you. When you are ready to slow down think what you are going to do and stick with it, ease to the left or ease to the right or just back down straight. 

I hope things are becoming more enjoyable for.

Grandpa Knickerbocker


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like fun!! I Love Love Love galloping through new mown fields!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like so much fun! Good luck with her


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm having a blast with her. Hard work every day makes her settle down...well, a little bit. 

=( I won't be able to ride for at least a few days; an old little limp that she had once every so often has turned into lameness, and the vet gave her some pills, some accupuncture (boy, she did NOT like that!), and a recommendation of light work, so I'd rather just give her a week or so off entirely than risk overexerting her. I'm still beating myself up for working her too hard, or not having anyone look at her before. What if she never comes fully sound again? I'd rather be safe than sorry when it comes to riding her with a bad shoulder.

I never thought not riding would be so hard, but now I just don't know what to do with myself all day, besides going back and forth from the house to barn to visit the horses every 10 minutes...


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

knickerb said:


> ilyTango,
> 
> Keep up the good work!! You are both learning.
> 
> ...


=) Thanks. And thanks especially for that tip on slowing her down in my other thread-I actually used it a couple times and it worked...then she started to get a little fed up with it =\

*Water*-I knew 100% that she _could _go through water-she just didn't want to. The trainer who broke her had her on rides up through a bunch of national parks, which have big rivers (with current!) and I refuse to believe Tiffany wouldn't have taken her through at least a couple rivers-Tiffany doesn't do it that way. If there was any sort of water in their way, Tif would've made Tango go through it.

I think I did a fair job getting her into the water, anyways. At first it was one step, I let her walk away, then by the end she splashed through with all four feet, so I'm satisfied with how that went.

*Galloping*-Yeah, at first it was a little bit awkward. It took me a few minutes to find stride with her and be able to ride it out without flapping all over her back :lol: But it was really fun. Having said that, I don't plan on doing it again soon...I just wanted to get her energy out, so I just ran her until she got tired, then a bit more. If I do it too often she'll start to anticipate it, or get too fit or something.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

='( I still feel really, really terrible about her going lame. I think it was my fault. My instructor had never worried about that little limp before, only commented and said: "I don't like seeing that". We should have got a vet sooner! Or I shouldn't have taken her down to the gravel pit-she might have twisted her foot on a rock. Or was it those ridiculously small circles I made her do when she was being a brat? Even galloping could have strained her shoulder. I don't know what to think. I just really hope she gets sound again.


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

lots of hugs


----------



## knickerb (Apr 22, 2010)

ilyTango,

Don't beat yourself up to much. Its always hard to figure how these things happen. She could have done it in the pasture. Watch how she behaves out in the pasture and she will probably show you when she is ready to go again. Hopefully she will heal up quickly.

Grandpa Knickerbocker


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, woops, forgot to be writing here. I've given her almost an entire week of absolutely no work (she's getting quite round), with her pills daily, as recommended by the vet. Yesterday I went out and made her run and get moving, and she doesn't seem to have any sign of lameness or a limp, so I'm hopeful. Of course, that's after a week of doing nothing. As soon as I start riding again she could very well develop the limp again...I'm really hesitant to ride her just because of that. What if it is chronic, and she'll never be sound again? She'd be miserable if she could only do light work for the rest of her life, and she's only 6. That's really young to retire. And if she needs an operation...my dad wouldn't do it. He'd probably rather just buy me a sound horse than pay for an expensive surgery that might not even help her anyways...I guess I just have to cheer up and hope for the best.

Well, anyways, the farrier's coming tomorrow to trim her up and shoe her, so maybe that will help a bit. I certainly hope it does.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

*And I do think it happened in the pasture. Before she was in with my dad's horses, who are big and aggressive and dominant, and for some reason, the boss mare just did NOT like Tango at ALL. She would pick on her just because she could. It got to the point where they were actually hurting Tango-I mean, hurting like me not being able to ride because she was sore-so we finally separated them. Tango's in with the 2YO filly now.

I just think I triggered the actual lameness. Always before she would have a very slight limp, just around sharp corners or before we had warmed up, but it was never really serious or stopping her from doing anything. Last week I rode her really hard, and packed in the miles, covering some relatively tough terrain (rocky gravel pit, steep hills, uneven ground etc), and me and my instructor both are pretty sure that's what caused the severity of it, and her to actually go lame.

*Sigh* The only thing is, at the end of that week of hard work, she was nice and quiet. I could actually trot without having to slow her down every 3 seconds. Clearly, though, it came with a large price..


----------



## xan2303 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like you 2 are having an absolute blast!!! Don't feel bad about her going lame i am sure it wasn't your fault!!! Looking forward to hearing your next day of adventurous riding!!!
( it is weird not one of my horses have ever gone lame and they are always going in LOOOOOOOOONG endurance rides!!!...WEIRD!!!)


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Wednesday July 14, 2010
Back in the saddle again! But we'll get to that in a minute...

Well, the farrier came. It's so great to have a farrier come on the scheduled day! It's even more amazing to have him right on time! Seriously, the last guy we hired showed up 4 hours late, did the horses, then within a few days Tango threw her shoe. Dad tried to call him back and they planned a day for him to come, but he didn't show up or even bother to call saying he couldn't make it. How professional. Anyways, we got our original farrier back (he was just crazy busy in the spring when ours needed done) and I like him a LOT better. Tango offered a small amount of resistance, but nothing major. She pulled her foot away a few times, but she probably could've been a lot worse and she wasn't. Yeah, and she got shoes btw. Both the vet and farrier agreed it would probably help her soreness.

It cooled down later so I just wanted to take her out for a short, easy ride to see how her leg was faring. Pah! A short, easy ride? As if Tango would let me do that after keeping her in her field for a whole week! She was out for retribution! :lol: The second I was seated, she tried to move off repeatedly, so I made her back up. She put up a huge fight and wouldn't back for a few minutes, but finally, with her head shaking in frustration, she did, and we were on our way. She tried to trot without my cue, and I knew we weren't just gonna be able to go for a leisurely stroll around the field. We walked and trotted down the long field (no sign of soreness or a limp, that's good), and she got idiotic turning to face home, so I refused and made her go across the land bridge over the drainage ditch and right up to the edge of the forest.

Doing circles and weaving around, we started for home, and that helped rate her speed some, but she has a really annoying habit of looking at home at ALL times, no matter the shape we go in or how bent she is around my leg. The only time she doesn't look their is when we're faced directly away from it, but that's kind of counter-productive to where I want to go. So I'll put my leg on and tap and shivvy the outside rein or whatever to get her neck and head straightened out, but she just bends her neck over but continues looking with her face towards the barn. It's hard to explain, but I really don't know what I should do about it. *Any suggestions, you guys? *I'll see my instructor tomorrow anyways, and ask her then, but I'm willing to take any advice I can get.

Well, we finally got home and I rode her around their a bit to show her that home does not=work ending, but it never seems to change her attitude. She doesn't care how much work she does as long as she's home. My brother and his girlfriend were home from their place in London (just for a couple days) and they wanted to ride her. Well I had already said it was fine if the girlfriend rode, because she's not likely to do anything stupid, but my brother wanted up first. I look up to my brother so I agreed. He's about 6 feet tall and probably over 200 pounds, but I knew it wasn't too heavy for Tango. He certainly doesn't fit the saddle very well. I think it's a 15" saddle, but anyways. After walking her, he wanted to trot, so I let him. Tango started a nice slow trot for him, quite surprisingly. Then the girlfriend got on. She's more reserved, and was willing to show her nervousness, so I just walked beside her and we went up the lawn and back. 

Brother wanted me to canter, so, even though I wasn't sure we should be straining the leg so soon after lay-off, I did a short little run. She was strong and fast, of course. And then, what can you expect, brother wants to try that too. He did ok, took her up around the house, and said on the far side where they were out of view she tried to take off. I got on again, just to check no damage had been done by all these green riders, and she was fine. Having all those people on and off her back, running and walking had mellowed her out, so I guess some good did come of it. Anyways, I like getting new people into riding...it's just, Tango really isn't a horse for a beginner rider. She's really not, and most people can respect that and the really green ones are even happy to stay off her. I love my brother, but no matter how much I respect him, he's still in his early 20s, he's still young and cocky and after a successful ride thinks he is something special. And so he asked me if, the next time they came home, he could ride her somewhere. As in, back to the forest. I reluctantly said Ok, but my mind is going a mile a minute. _No, no, no! She's going to take off on him! He's going to ruin her! _I honestly don't think Tango would actually throw him or hurt him, so it's not _him _I'm worried about. It's the fact that his over-confidence will probably lead him to believe that he can do something stupid on her, like gallop her or let her sprint home...Honestly, if Tango was a 20-year-old, quiet, dead-broke trail horse, I would let him, but she isn't. *How can I tell him no without hurting his feelings? *

And this is just one of the many times where it would be _really _awesome to have a second horse. A good, well-broke, gentle old trail horse that any rider with any level of experience could ride, and who is going to take care of these green riders that my friends and family all seem to be. Because I'm sure they'd all love to come riding, and I'd love to take them riding, but no, instead we have three insane, spooky draft crosses, and an unbroke 2YO who is either going to be ruined when my sister's bf tries to break her, or sit in our field taking up space for the rest of her life, or both. *Sigh* Oh well. I'm already spoiled rotten. I can't hope for another.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Thursday July 15, 2010
I am...........

The barn had a games night tonight, and Tango is limping again. I thought she was ok, but even when she felt alright to me, my instructor said she was a bit off. Then she had some steps that I could feel were wrong. So, we only walked and trotted. At least she was quiet. The other horses were spooking at stupid things that didn't bother Tango...but I'd rather have her sound.

I don't cry easily, or a lot, but I feel almost heartbroken. If I ever said anything like: "What if she doesn't get sound again?", dad snaps at me to "quit whining". I'm not trying to whine. I'm worried, and upset. If I cried in front of him he would probably just yell at me to stop being so negative or something. So I need to talk here. I feel so stupid and weak saying it, but I need a shoulder to cry on. I have no close friends I want to tell. My parents would either yell, or not really understand how I'm feeling. The only other one I have to bawl to is Tango. She could lend her injured shoulder for me to cry on.

I should never have cantered her yesterday. I should never have let my brother, an uncoordinated green rider, canter her. Did I push her too hard yesterday? I really hate crying. It gives me a headache, and it doesn't achieve anything. 

Even when she felt ok to me, my instructor said she was off, so there's a pretty good chance that she was off yesterday, too. Dad said she was fine, but that's dad. 

..
I can look at this as glass half full or glass half empty. On one side, she might still be limping, but it _is _an improvement from the total lameness last week. And there is that very slim possibility that she could just get better from here. On the other hand, she's still half-lame after a week off, shoes, and medication? How likely is it that she's going to miraculously get better? I mean, sure...if we gave her 6 months off, but...I can't afford to do that. She's the only horse I have for riding. I mean, if it was a matter of her getting better or not I'd give her time off, but I really don't want to not ride for 6 months. 

I am so, so upset. I hope dad will actually call the vet.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Sound like you're having fun on the trails you know except for the lameness issue. I think my only advice is to take it nice and slow with her; if she's limping or sore give her a rest. Give her time to heal properly and don't expect too much too soon you know. If and when shes sound and not limping or showing signs of discomfort bring her back into work slowly and gradually. The first day take her for a little walk, the second add a little trot. Don't expect that when shes sound to just get on her and ride a long trail at all gaits or for her to canter.

If you had a limp/sore leg you wouldn't expect to be back up to optimal fitness straight away would you? these things take time. 



ilyTango said:


> Thursday July 15, 2010
> I am.............
> I can look at this as glass half full or glass half empty. On one side, she might still be limping, but it _is _an improvement from the total lameness last week. And there is that very slim possibility that she could just get better from here. On the other hand, she's still half-lame after a week off, shoes, and medication? How likely is it that she's going to miraculously get better? I mean, sure...if we gave her 6 months off, but...I can't afford to do that. She's the only horse I have for riding. I mean, if it was a matter of her getting better or not I'd give her time off, but I really don't want to not ride for 6 months.
> 
> I am so, so upset. I hope dad will actually call the vet.


No offense, you sound like you care about your horse but this bit bothered me. As a horse owner your first priority should be for the well being of your animal. if she needs 6 months off to heal thats what she needs I know shes the only horse you've got but i'm sure for the sake of her health and well being you could sacrifice not riding (or riding a friends/other barn members horse) for that time. When my horse had issues i had to give him almost 2 years off before he seemed sound enough to bring back into work. it's unfortunate but if you want her to be sound and get better this is the price you might have to pay.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

I didn't literally mean it when I said I can't afford to not ride her for 6 months...I was being dramatic and emotional. Obviously I'm going to give her as much time off as she needs...I was just saying, it would suck if we couldn't ride. Which it would, but I'd rather that than her have to sit in the field for the rest of her life because of something stupid I did. 

As of Thursday night I planned to give her another whole week off. Her pills end tomorrow, so after that the vet will probably want to see her again.

At first I was absolutely devastated that she was lame and we can't ride, but now I'm thinking I can deal. I took her for a walk yesterday, and it has been a long time since we just went for a quiet walk and didn't go out to ride, which often means fight, battle, argument, frustration for us both. I can't believe I didn't realize before why she was becoming cold and prickly towards me. I was so _stupid_! Always before we've gone for walks most every day, even if we were riding. A more experienced rider probably wouldn't need to have "bonding time"-they bond as they're riding, but Tango's such a high-strung horse and I am still only learning (yes, after a year of owning her) how to deal with all her quirks, and riding usually just causes more frustration than not. Walks were always sort of our time to just relax and enjoy being together, and the time for me to sort of "apologize" to her. She always forgives, but I have to give her a reason to. And trust me, in the last few weeks things have been so...weird...that I've given her every reason to _hate _me, not forgive. I don't know if it's normal or not, but when we did have "bonding time" every day and we were pretty good buddies, it did make her a little bit easier to deal with under saddle. Maybe because she just wanted to please me more? Anyways, from now on I won't forget how important our relationship is, as cheesy as that sounds.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm glad you didn't actually mean it, i've know some people who think they should ride a horse through an injury and it just causes more problems. Glad to see you're not one of these people 

that doesn't sound cheesy at all. i've had my horse for over 4 years now and i still take every opportunity to just be with him in a non-lessony type of environment so we can enjoy each others company. I talk walks with him and sometimes i'll take a brush out to his field and just love on him for a while. Having a strong bond and relationship will definitely transfer over to the work you do under saddle.


----------

